# Ship excess baggage & Books to SA



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone knows of reliable companies that specialise in shipping baggage & Books to Johannesberg (straight to your door)?

I already have 3 suitcases full and I need to get the rest of my stuff over there. Most of what I would be sending over via a company would be clothes & cookbooks (so nothing of great value).


----------



## OpenSkies (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Debbie -can highly recommend U-bag - they are SA company specializing in shipping personal effects. You can call them in UK on 0800 6 52 52 92. Good luck


----------



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Openskies: Thanks, I will look on their website and compare their prices.
Bryguy: You advise is spot on. Im looking for a company that doesnt deal with third parties & with a good reputation. I will checkout their website.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Bryguy, 

Thanks for seven seas info - their prices from the US is great as well!


----------

